# fyi on Friendswood Bullet Co.



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

just an FYI

i made an order on the 9/4 and still dont have my 2000 bullets, was told they couldn't find the order but WOULD GET THEM OUT ASAP, the ck cleared on 9/8.
a day later it dawned on me if they cant find my order how will they know what to ship asap. i recalled and was told the order had went out 
(3 days later it did get shipped as per the tracking i have) , hope the right bullets come it.
they have some great prices, the bullets are to be here today.

hope there good ones.

great price but slow shipping


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

UPDATE 

BULLETS FINLEY GOT HERE

took 22 days:whistling:

the castings look rough on the 9mm but i guess there shoot-able


don't think the $10 savings was a good idea when styx has some in stock now :yes:


----------

